# 86' 300zx Questions and cost for N/A --> Turbo Swap Help please



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

86' 300zx N/A.

I want to go boost tho I can only get $30 a week. haha?

Anyways, I want to boost my car and want to know how much it will cost, by the way, it is impossible to work on my own car as well especially at a part this hard to install.
But anyways just wanted to know best way to go boost, even stock 300zx turbo boost I wouldnt mind.
How much would it cost for parts?
Labor?
Please help. I have no mechanic skills and the nearest junkyard is over 300 or so miles away as well as im sure that the turbo's on those "junked" 300zx's are gone anyways, thanks for the help


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

www.redz31.com has all the info. But with only 30 bucks a week I dunno. You might just want to get the turbo computer and top end and all the necessary components on a wrecked turbo car. If you had searched though in the last month this has been answered many a time.


----------

